# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch VietCharm Travel

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ* : 42 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Q.3
*Thành phố* : TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Số điện thoại* : (84-8) 3823 8048
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

*Dịch vụ du lịch lữ hành chuyên nghiệp*
Với đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm và nhiệt tình phục vụ khách hàng, chúng tôi mang đến cho khách hàng các sản phẩm - dịch vụ lữ hành đa dạng với giá cả cạnh tranh

DỊCH VỤ VÉ MÁY BAY
* Bán đúng giá
* Giữ chỗ nhanh nhất với đường bay tốt nhất
* Giao vé tận nơi
* Hỗ trợ miễn phí các thủ tục visa, hộ chiếu, khai đơn xuất nhập cảnh, hải quan
* Chương trình chăm sóc khách hàng thân thiết với nhiếu phần thưởng giá trị

ĐẶT KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU
* Giá phòng thấp nhất
* Confirm phòng trong vòng 10 phút
* Chương trình chăm sóc khách thân thiết

ĐẶT XE ĐÓN TIỄN SÂN BAY VÀ TOUR THAM QUAN
* Xe đón tiễn với mức phí thấp
* Tour tham quan phong phú từ 2h đến 2 ngày hoặc khách tự thiết kế
* Chương trình chăm sóc khách hàng thân thiết

DU LỊCH TRONG NƯỚC
* Điểm đến phong phú, chương trình tour sáng tạo
* Đội ngũ hướng dẫn viên thạo nghề, nhiệt tình và hài hước
* Hỗ trợ tổ chức trò chơi giáo dục, rèn luyện kỹ năng, xây dựng tinh thần tập thể, tổ chức sự kiện cho hội nghị khách hàng,
hội thảo chuyên đề...

DU LỊCH NƯỚC NGOÀI
* Điểm đến phong phú
* Đảm bảo tỉ lệ đạt visa cao cho các tour đi châu Âu, Mỹ, Úc
* Giá tour cạnh tranh, chất lượng tour cao
* Chương trình tour đa dạng cho nhiều lứa tuổi khác nhau và nhóm đối tượng khách khác nhau

OPEN TOUR
* Giá tour cạnh tranh
* Ngày khởi hành chắc chắn
* Tư vấn visa miễn phí

DỊCH VỤ VISA - HỘ CHIẾU
* Visa nhập cảnh Việt Nam trong 4 tiếng
* Visa đi nước ngoài với tỉ lệ chắc chắn cao
* Dịch vụ phí cạnh tranh

BẢO HIỂM DU LỊCH
* Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu
* Mức phí thấp
* Mức bồi thường cao
* Cấp phát chứng thư bảo hiểm để xin visa đi các nước trong 5 phút

----------

